# Hot tent campout in idaho



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Went for a hot tent winter campout in Idaho it got really cold. Here are some pictures. The spoon I carved while out but didn't take the picture till I got
Home. It was my 2nd spoon I've made and first time using a crook knife to make a spoon.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice. What are the details on that shelter?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Nice. What are the details on that shelter?


It is built from a $35 dollar tarp at harbor freight I installed a stove jack. Added grommets around it to tie it down. 
just do a YouTube search for hot tent tipi there should be a tutorial by far north bushcraft that shows how to make it


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I like the tent, is that home built ala Wyoming Lost and Found? (Question answered while I was distracted typing post)

Who is the manufacture on the stove, it's built similar to a Four Dog. Is that 5" pipe? It might be a little over piped, but it may just be the perspective. 

Cool setup.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

The stove is the kni co Alaskan it's a bit much for that tent but it's what I have


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

phorisc said:


> The stove is the kni co Alaskan it's a bit much for that tent but it's what I have


When its cold, more is always better.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Lonetree said:


> When its cold, more is always better.


too be honest it was a bit too much for that tent mainly cause it started to melt the tarp on the edges of the stove jack(i need to increase the stove jack size) when the stove was getting red hot. Minor fix, at least it didn't burn down the whole tent 

anyhow I am posting part 1 video friday on youtube at 8am and ill be sure to post it in the great outdoors part of forum.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

These threads are cool phorisc, thanks for posting.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> These threads are cool phorisc, thanks for posting.


glad people like them 
I think I need to take more pictures next time I get out. I usually focus more on the filming and less on snapping shots of the trip.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

So with hot tent camping, do you let the stove burn through the night? If set up properly, do you really not have to worry too much about the carbon monoxide? I watched some of the farwest bushcraft videos, and the stove he builds looks neat.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

phorisc said:


> too be honest it was a bit too much for that tent mainly cause it started to melt the tarp on the edges of the stove jack(i need to increase the stove jack size) when the stove was getting red hot. Minor fix, at least it didn't burn down the whole tent
> 
> anyhow I am posting part 1 video friday on youtube at 8am and ill be sure to post it in the great outdoors part of forum.


We have full rolls of siliconized fiberglass material for stove boots. PM me if you want a chunk for cheap with Utah shipping.

That's a little scary when it starts to melt :shock: I have fortunately only been close to one of those mishaps, but I've seen the results of several.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

bezog said:


> So with hot tent camping, do you let the stove burn through the night? If set up properly, do you really not have to worry too much about the carbon monoxide? I watched some of the farwest bushcraft videos, and the stove he builds looks neat.


Most people let their stove just burn out at night, it is a good idea because you could have a number of things go wrong while you are sleeping...Just better to monitor it 

plus once your in the sleeping bag its almost too hot to have the stove on...and you will save on wood for the next day.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Lonetree said:


> We have full rolls of siliconized fiberglass material for stove boots. PM me if you want a chunk for cheap with Utah shipping.
> 
> That's a little scary when it starts to melt :shock: I have fortunately only been close to one of those mishaps, but I've seen the results of several.


darn, if i had known earlier...I bought some fiber glass welder blanket from ebay a few days ago. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

phorisc said:


> darn, if i had known earlier...I bought some fiber glass welder blanket from ebay a few days ago. Thanks for the offer though.


Let me know in the future. Welding blankets work nice.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

bezog said:


> So with hot tent camping, do you let the stove burn through the night? If set up properly, do you really not have to worry too much about the carbon monoxide? I watched some of the farwest bushcraft videos, and the stove he builds looks neat.


Most smaller stoves will not hold a fire all night, but even the smallest will hold coals into the morning under the right conditions.

I have not slept a full night in at least a decade, so I'll throw some wood on the coals about 3:00am, warm back up and nod off again.

You don't have to worry about CO(this has been extensively tested with wood stove use in tents), but as has already been shown in this thread, "things" can happen, so yeah it is best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Lonetree said:


> Most smaller stoves will not hold a fire all night, but even the smallest will hold coals into the morning under the right conditions.
> 
> I have not slept a full night in at least a decade, so I'll throw some wood on the coals about 3:00am, warm back up and nod off again.
> 
> You don't have to worry about CO(this has been extensively tested with wood stove use in tents), but as has already been shown in this thread, "things" can happen, so yeah it is best to err on the side of caution.


ya, i really dont fear the CO thing. I do fear possible embers burning, i need to install a better spark arrestor(i burnt a few holes in my plastic tarp...easily fixable with gorrilla tape) If you do fear CO you can take a portable CO detector that runs on batteries. I think the thing that is more dangerous for CO is those portable propane heaters...I would not run one of those while i sleep...


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

phorisc said:


> ya, i really dont fear the CO thing. I do fear possible embers burning, i need to install a better spark arrestor(i burnt a few holes in my plastic tarp...easily fixable with gorrilla tape) If you do fear CO you can take a portable CO detector that runs on batteries. I think the thing that is more dangerous for CO is those portable propane heaters...I would not run one of those while i sleep...


Yeah, some propane heaters a can be pretty unsafe.

Here is the style I like for spark screens: http://fourdog.com/stove-accessories/

The damper and a little extra pipe is your best friend when it comes to holes from sparks.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

So a damper or spark arrestor keeps sparks from blowing out the top of the pipe and landing on your tent, right? Thanks, everyone for your comments. I love to camp, and I always get a little bummed when the temperature starts dropping low.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Lonetree said:


> Yeah, some propane heaters a can be pretty unsafe.
> 
> Here is the style I like for spark screens: http://fourdog.com/stove-accessories/
> 
> The damper and a little extra pipe is your best friend when it comes to holes from sparks.


oh nice that spark arrestor looks really good


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

bezog said:


> So a damper or spark arrestor keeps sparks from blowing out the top of the pipe and landing on your tent, right? Thanks, everyone for your comments. I love to camp, and I always get a little bummed when the temperature starts dropping low.


If you decide to get into winter camping. Depending on budget I am sure we can help you decide on different products.

I really would like to get one of these in the future...kinda my dream tent 

http://www.snowtrekkertents.com/shortwall.html

They are a little pricey...but as one fellow hot tenter said...it isnt that expensive if you consider the amount of money you spend on a vacation to hawaii or europe. Considering hot tenting for him is his form of "vacationing".

You can always do the DIY setup like I did on this campout, it'll be much cheaper.

For sleds I use one of these...I Picked mine up at a yardsale for $5 its 6' long.
Wood Sled

I probably will upgrade to one of these though since 6' is kinda short for hot tenting. 
http://www.blackriversleds.com/index.php/snowshoe-toboggans

You can also just car camp it but then you have to find places that are accessible by car.

Lonetree had a good suggestion on stoves. Also cabelas has some from KniCo. If you want to buy a lightweight titanium stove that breaks down into a flat no weight size you can try a seekoutside titanium stove...again...pricey...
https://store.seekoutside.com/titanium-wood-stoves/

If you like to learn more about this stuff you can check out this forum
http://www.wintertrekking.com/community/index.php


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

For titanium stoves I am very biased for several reasons, I prefer Four dogs for non collapsible: http://fourdog.com/view-all-tent-stoves And TiGoat for pack stoves: http://titaniumgoat.com/stove-WiFi.html and http://titaniumgoat.com/cstove.html All of the titanium stuff is very pricey, but its very light and lasts forever.

What is cool about using sleds is that weight and compactness, are not nearly as important, which gives you a lot of options for shelters and stoves.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Lonetree said:


> For titanium stoves I am very biased for several reasons, I prefer Four dogs for non collapsible: http://fourdog.com/view-all-tent-stoves And TiGoat for pack stoves: http://titaniumgoat.com/stove-WiFi.html and http://titaniumgoat.com/cstove.html All of the titanium stuff is very pricey, but its very light and lasts forever.
> 
> What is cool about using sleds is that weight and compactness, are not nearly as important, which gives you a lot of options for shelters and stoves.


Ya weight,size etc don't matter when your pulling them in on a sled. Another reason I like winter camping


----------

